# Making a Blueberry "Port"



## kiminecz (Mar 11, 2013)

Using a Premier Cuvée yeast that tops out at around 18%. Which is better: finishing at 13% and fortifying with vodka, or feeding the yeast until it stops eating to max out alcohol content? I'm leaning toward the latter. THANKS.


----------



## novalou (Mar 11, 2013)

kiminecz said:


> Using a Premier Cuvée yeast that tops out at around 18%. Which is better: finishing at 13% and fortifying with vodka, or feeding the yeast until it stops eating to max out alcohol content? I'm leaning toward the latter. THANKS.



I did a blueberry port this past summer. I used Lalvin EC-1118 yeast (similar to Cuvée).

I added sugar until the yeast stalled out. Turned out great!


----------



## kiminecz (Mar 12, 2013)

Outstanding-- sounds like I'm on the right track. Thanks!


----------

